# car audio amp and speaker mod



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

was thinking of using some of my new/old car audio components that ive had for years sittn in the basement for a amp rack and speaker modding project. i could use some help regarding an amp rack and speaker cabnets , also how and or what kind of inverter would you need for the amps ? pictures and design ideas would be most helpful here , thanks.....oh almost forgot it would have 2 or 3 amps depending on configuration,1 pair of front speakers and sub w/enclosure.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

no way... i want that infinity component set.

you could put a computer in that sub box pretty easily.

i'll definately help you with this project


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

ya the component set is very nice and new btw, i had a set and sent them back to crutchfield before the warrenty expiried and i never reinstalled them, the woofers are still in plastic bags that are sealed along w/ the sub( fresh !) i took very good care of the amps also so i want to make a sweet amp rack, the amps have a powered sliding door to show the blue light power triangle and cooling fan that will match my case very nicely


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

so i take it you wont sell them ?


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

oh ive had this stuff on craigs list for awhile , but im askn around 800.00 which is alittle high i guess , but i take good care of what i have, also ive had this modding idea for awhile..oh btw please excuse the crappy webcam pics


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

the only problem i see with this idea is you'd probably want to magnetically shield the speakers to keep the pc components safe.


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

so true , was thinkn for the amp rack a three 3 tier design at a slight angle along with an inverter maybe ? , i havent research anything to invert power for amps


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

depending on the wattage of the amps you'd need one hell of an inverter. if you're electronically inclined you could probably build a power source for the 14.4v lines for the amps.

you could also just use a deep cell car battery and a battery charger then source the 12v off of that.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 7, 2009)

A simple computer PSU will work according to the size of the amp, trust me, I use a 400W PSU with 28A on the rails with a 240W Coustic amp to a 10" sub and all ya have to do is jump the green wire with a ground(black) on the 20/24 pin connector and use a yellow wire and a black wire to the B+ annd jump the B+ wire to the remote and ground to ground and power up and thump!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes... BUT, for larger amps that wont work. 

my 2000watt lighting audio will blow even a pc power and cooling 1200watt computer psu with the amount of power it draws.

i wouldn't recommend using a PC psu for car audio amps.


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

indeed , the sub amp is a 401f mono channel that can push 350 or so rms and 1200/1400 w/max i believe , the 2 501f are 4 channel amps that are 50 w/x 4 or bridged at 2 channels 150w and the infinity speakers can handle that no problem(planned on that when i got the equipment ) so ill need to get the math down on paper and really plan this out , this will depend on the cost of the inverter really, hell if its within budget ill put a nice cap inline with it for good measure.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes... BUT, for larger amps that wont work.
> 
> my 2000watt lighting audio will blow even a pc power and cooling 1200watt computer psu with the amount of power it draws.
> 
> i wouldn't recommend using a PC psu for car audio amps.



I'Ve been using them for years on my amps and I used the same 400W on my old Legacy 1200W and is hit just fine without really any drop in volts/amps
And in house speakers dont really need alot of juice to pound. My 10" hits just as hard in my house as my 12" in my car


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

wow if thats doable that would rock..ill grab a decent one and mod the power supplie even


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

hell to think , i have a few in the garage ..maybe ? , under dust some where


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 7, 2009)

coldarkstare said:


> wow if thats doable that would rock..ill grab a decent one and mod the power supplie even



No hacking of the PSU needed. I made a cable I took a pic but its not uploading  for some reason


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

you have picz ? taz100420


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry post came late


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 7, 2009)

well thanks for the hints/ideas gonna run,  i think im gonna plan this out on paper and make some sketches for the amp rack , and brainstorm something for speaker enclosures( that are shielded).....peace!


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 7, 2009)

coldarkstare said:


> well thanks for the hints/ideas gonna run,  i think im gonna plan this out on paper and make some sketches for the amp rack , and brainstorm something for speaker enclosures( that are shielded).....peace!



I'll get my amp outta my car and hook it up and show ya my sound setup soon


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 8, 2009)

Heres of my homemade cable. Easy really, its a female molex connector from an old dead fan. You could get the wire a bit bigger in gauge but this is suffice for my applications.


----------



## coldarkstare (Jul 8, 2009)

very cool, thanks mate!


----------



## denice25 (Jul 8, 2009)

great stuff....


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 8, 2009)

No problem man! I use this with the 240W amp up to a 1000W JVC sub and the 400W PSU powering it. I cant turn it all the way up or it blow me outta my chair lol. I also made a cable out of a headphone jack and 2 RCA cables to hook up the amp to my computer for awesome bass in my games.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 8, 2009)

Definitely go with a dedicated 12V PSU and a gel-cell battery for a clean power source/low background noise. The links below offer PSU's and Batteries/Caps at great prices. I applaud your efforts to bring super clean car audio components into your living environment.

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=68

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=72&RowIndex=0&PageNum=1&SortField=1&ShowAll=False&SortOrder=0&


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea safer is better but I just did a cheap way out and sounds good too with no noise in the sub. Buying a $120+ battery with a $150+ PSU is way outta my range for a low wattage amp. It really just depends on the size of the amp.


----------

